# Needing HRT source



## hogs4us2 (Sep 23, 2014)

I am a 47-year-old male I've been on HRT for two years my clinic/source is going out of business so I've got to find a new source any help or suggestions would be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## j2048b (Sep 23, 2014)

who r u currently with?  we would like to know if its maybe a company any of us have used or are using? lifexmd.com the sponsor here is suppose to be great? ive never used them but u can give em a call and see what they can do for u??


----------



## Illtemper (Sep 24, 2014)

Who are you with that is closing down?


----------



## juuced (Oct 2, 2014)

I miss Chip and Maximus.  those were the good ol days of TRT.

send me a pm I can tell you who I use now.


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 26, 2014)

i use lifexmd.  They are my 3rd provider and have been the easiest to work with by far.  T.hey are more willing to base treatment protocol on how I feel without getting too hung up on blood levels.  

I highly recommend them.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am surprised to hear that one is going out of business and leaving you out in the cold. Usually when they cash out they sell their client base and you get rolled into another one.


----------

